# Underestimation of the Business Degree



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> I took a fast-track degree and completed it within 9 months (it was time-contraining, and it affected my quality of work). I find taking an MBA not worth it because of the expensive course fee; I would prefer to take a second degree to learn about a specific field, as I am planning to run a business in the future.


The biggest thing is finding an employer that will pay for it


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> The biggest thing is finding an employer that will pay for it


Yup. If not, I will save up for it myself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> Yup. If not, I will save up for it myself.


It's all about return on investment (ROI). I did an ROI analysis on law school and an MBA and with my current career, it's not worth getting either. The MBA might be beneficial if I go into management or move to a bigger city (which I am planning on) for more senior level positions. Law school wouldn't pay for what I can make in the tech industry even though everyone says I should be a lawyer and they come to me for legal advice since I can easily decipher what is going on and give an educated guess on what they can do.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I have an MBA.

I reckon it should stand for: -

"Master of Bugger All" or "Maybe Best Avoided"


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> It's all about return on investment (ROI). I did an ROI analysis on law school and an MBA and with my current career, it's not worth getting either. The MBA might be beneficial if I go into management or move to a bigger city (which I am planning on) for more senior level positions. Law school wouldn't pay for what I can make in the tech industry even though everyone says I should be a lawyer and they come to me for legal advice since I can easily decipher what is going on and give an educated guess on what they can do.


The reason why I might decide to take a second degree is that I need to specialise in a specific field if I were to start a business. However, it would be unwise for me to decide now. I won't be able to precisely know the economic situation 10-20 years from now, which will determine which fields have growth potential and what industry I will launch a business in.

It's good for you to have a natural aptitude for law, and that does not mean that you must become a lawyer. Every field will have to interact with and be affected by the law in some way or another. It will help your career, even if you aren't aware of the benefits now.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Killbain said:


> I have an MBA.
> 
> I reckon it should stand for: -
> 
> "Master of Bugger All" or "Maybe Best Avoided"


Why?


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> I did a year of a business degree before dropping out and going for an engineering degree a year later.
> Business was just mindnumbingly boring and the subjects were just too easy.
> 
> Now i have several acquantainces who are double majoring ( in sweden that means 200% courseload ) and making better grades than 90% of the rest of the class in business school. I mean really, the degree is somewhat of a joke around here.


Well, this may just go to show how subjective things really are. What is easy for you might not be for me. What is easy for me might not be easy for you. I don't really see things as "definite."


----------



## jonah123 (Apr 25, 2013)

It happens always....


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

serenesam said:


> Well, this may just go to show how subjective things really are. What is easy for you might not be for me. What is easy for me might not be easy for you. I don't really see things as "definite."


That's right. Our learning style and natural inclinations are different for each individual. What's easy for us may not be easy for others.


----------

